# Furry youtubes, I'm lookin' for some



## Hopei (Apr 4, 2018)

I've been watching a few like artimis wishfoot, culturally F'd, monkey jones, kothorix, genesius wolf, 2 gryphon, Pocari roo ect. that I've realy enjoyed. Are their more out their along the same vein of comedy or informational videos? Maybe otherwise fun?


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 4, 2018)

well, there's: damn dog games,  frankie x (dat crazy otter boi),  bolt mutt,  ragehound,  difFURently,  vix n dwnq (my favorite),  kiwi fox,  nos hyena,  Sherbert Shenanigans,  marks barks,  kero the wolf,  fjord frost (I'd find his Chanel quick...idk if he;s making a new channel for his new suit)  rainy chaos,  faux films,  beagle.in.red, majira strawberry(dat strawberry loving yote)  dash tiger & mangusu,  zabu the sergal,  ino89777,  biogodz, and argofox (the monster cat of the furry fandom I do believe).


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 4, 2018)

and I know i'm forgetting a few!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 4, 2018)

Dojo Dingo and Odin Wolf.


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 4, 2018)

there's also booker fox & two furrybros


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 4, 2018)

I ALMOST forgot sparky!


----------

